# Protein-Free Baking



## paulaayn (Oct 18, 2012)

My friend's son has PKU and cannot eat protein.  How do I substitute potato starch for flour?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 18, 2012)

Best advice I have is to check out this website: Recipes - PKU Clinic - University of Washington, Seattle


----------



## paulaayn (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the website suggestion.  Unfortunately most of the recipes require the very expensive 'baking mixes'.  I was hoping to find some recipes that use regular ingredients.  It's so expensive to feed a PKU child.  Even a simple loaf of 'bread' is $13!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm sorry, I've never tried to cook for someone with PKU, just figured a University website would be a good start.


----------



## pengyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe the best way to reduce the cost of eating is to try to introduce new dishes to the boy instead of making familiar dishes with the exotic and expensive ingredients...or do a combination.


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2012)

paulaayn said:


> My friend's son has PKU and cannot eat protein.  How do I substitute potato starch for flour?



What is the issue with using regular flour? I thought the issue in baking for PKU was the eggs or milk not the flour. I'm off to research this, I've never heard of this before. Hope someone else has some better ideas to help you, good luck!


----------

